# Happy Birthday!



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

To Me


----------



## Crazycubemom (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Derrick


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2008)

happy birtttthday!


----------



## CAT13 (Sep 9, 2008)

happy birthday

(PS I still haven't gotten my presents yet, argg)


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy B_day To Mr Eide!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks Everyone


----------



## pjk (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy B-Day Derrick.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy birthday, its also my friends.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Derrick!! I'd give you some waffles but it'll get stale when it gets to you


----------



## Garmon (Sep 9, 2008)

Birthday Happy for you.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy birthday, Derrick!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, Thanks, oh yeah and Thanks!


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2008)

How very self-indulgent this thread is.


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2008)

Oh come one, nothing wrong with just happy B-day... be social


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2008)

Gah, I have since decided (that is, since my recent birthday) that I no longer celebrate birthdays. The whole idea seems pointless to me.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 9, 2008)

Dene said:


> Gah, I have since decided (that is, since my recent birthday) that I no longer celebrate birthdays. The whole idea seems pointless to me.



that's fine, but it's *his* birthday, not yours


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 9, 2008)

The idea is to meet with your friends and get presents from them using your birthday as an excuse. 
The best thing ever 
Happy Birthday!


----------



## Dene (Sep 9, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Dene said:
> 
> 
> > Gah, I have since decided (that is, since my recent birthday) that I no longer celebrate birthdays. The whole idea seems pointless to me.
> ...



I mean, any birthday.


----------



## shelley (Sep 9, 2008)

Erik said:


> Oh come one, nothing wrong with just happy B-day... be social



Perhaps, but if everyone made a topic like this on their birthday this forum would get very annoying indeed.

Happy birthday, Derrick


----------



## Rama (Sep 9, 2008)

For Derrick's a jolly good fellow,
For Derrick's a jolly good fellow,
For Derrick's a jolly good fellOOoooow,
Wich no one can deny, wich no one can deny!


----------



## Erik (Sep 9, 2008)

shelley said:


> Erik said:
> 
> 
> > Oh come one, nothing wrong with just happy B-day... be social
> ...




That's anoter point, and I agree on that one Shelley


----------



## MistArts (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Dene: Sorry? 
Shelley: Thanks still  
Rama: Oh my god.. a song! :O for ME?   *tears up*
Mistarts: I fell for it.... xD


----------



## McWizzle94 (Sep 9, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Mistarts: I fell for it.... xD



Me too .

Anyway, Happy Birthday Derrick! My B'day is this Friday


----------



## slncuber21 (Sep 9, 2008)

Happy Birthday Derrick!!

did you get any presents ??


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 9, 2008)

Not really any presents no. Plus i already told my mom she got my V-cubes months ago so that TOTALLY makes up for it seeing as how they were expensive.

But she keeps saying she wants to get me something xD

and also Thanks Mcwizzle! Have fun on yours friday!


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 10, 2008)

Dene said:


> Gah, I have since decided (that is, since my recent birthday) that I no longer celebrate birthdays. The whole idea seems pointless to me.



I agree.

But still happy birthday Derrick!!!!


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## Swoncen (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday from Austria =)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Swoncen said:


> Happy Birthday from Austria =)



Thanks!


----------



## Sin-H (Sep 10, 2008)

Another Happy Birthday from Austria from an Austrian who also has birthday on September 9th. (Your birthday is on September 9th??? I'm pretty sure but not fully sure because of the time shift thing and so on.)


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 10, 2008)

Happy Birthday. Three Cheers For Derrick. Hiphip (hooray), Hiphip (hooray), Hiphip, (hooray). Yayayay


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 10, 2008)

Sin-H said:


> Another Happy Birthday from Austria from an Austrian who also has birthday on September 9th. (Your birthday is on September 9th??? I'm pretty sure but not fully sure because of the time shift thing and so on.)





Rubixcubematt said:


> Happy Birthday. Three Cheers For Derrick. Hiphip (hooray), Hiphip (hooray), Hiphip, (hooray). Yayayay



Yes september 9th! 

and also Thanks matt


----------

